# Has anyone rented cars through RCI.com?  They seem cheaper than Costco.



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2016)

Not sure if this has been discussed before, but a brief search for rental cars on the RCI website, and I found better deals than Costco Travel is offering for our next three or four trips.  

I would have to pay now, and I was trying hard to find a cancellation policy for a full refund, should I need to cancel at some point.  I couldn't find anything.  I may be looking in the wrong place.  I hesitate to pay, in case Costco comes through in the end.  

I found a minivan for a week in August for SNA, and it was substantially less, about half the price.  I am considering.  

What do you know about RCI car rentals?  They say including taxes and fees.


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2016)

Are they free mileage?  Free second driver? Any restriction on geographical area of use?  If it includes those and taxes/fees for a lower price than Costco, then it may be worthwhile.  A deal is a deal, but I'd be very careful about the fine print.  As they say, YMMV. 

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2016)

We never use the second driver option but we always know we have it, in case.  

I have no idea what the terms of the rental are.  I think I would have to go further in the rental process, but I backed out of it.


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2016)

Honestly, Cindy, this is RCI.  There MUST be a catch of some sort.  Don't you think?   

Dave


----------



## Jimster (May 22, 2016)

*RCI Act Quickly*

If RCI is cheaper, then it is a misprint or they just haven't figured out how to rip you off yet.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 22, 2016)

If it doesn't allow full cancellation and you have to pay up front, it isn't really comparable to Costco in any way. It would have to be a considerable savings to even consider it.


----------



## HudsHut (May 22, 2016)

I had never tried RCI for travel before. 
I just tried it for Honolulu Airport, May 28 - June 4. 
You do have to use your credit card to pay in advance, but I got a quote at 
Enterprise / Intermediate
$213 vs $428 
for same company/car size at Costco.

Costco's lowest was for this time frame was
Alamo / Intermediate at 
$382


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2016)

hudshut said:


> I had never tried RCI for travel before.
> I just tried it for Honolulu Airport, May 28 - June 4.
> You do have to use your credit card to pay in advance, but I got a quote at
> Enterprise / Intermediate
> ...



So what is the deal with that!  I am wondering if the price is not complete or something.  My price was also a savings of over $200 for a week.  $200 is a lot of moolah. 

I checked our Maui trip in March, and the savings were even more.  Don't know what to think about this.  

There was a post a few days ago where someone went on a sales presentation and saw low car rental prices through RCI, and I scoffed at the claim, thinking it was a salesman's lie.


----------



## LisaH (May 22, 2016)

You need to enter credit card info before confirmation is made...


----------



## Conan (May 22, 2016)

Here's the fine print, if only it were understandable...



> CANCELLATION/CHANGES
> 
> The fees assessed by RCI Travel, OVS, and/or travel provider as a result of a cancellation or change are set forth on the Booking Confirmation and apply to  all transactions purchased through RCI Travel. Each travel provider has specific cancellation policies and penalties. Travel provider policies may treat name changes and departure date changes as cancellations.
> 
> In the event You must cancel Your booking, please contact an RCI Travel customer service representative  immediately, either by phone at 1-800-654-5000, or in writing, at the following address: Our Vacation Center, 15501 N. Dial Boulevard, Scottsdale, Arizona, 85260, or at the following fax number: 602-626-2654. Cancellations will be effective as of the date of receipt of the request.  It is the RCI Member's responsibility to ensure cancellation requests are properly transmitted. Refunds may take up tosix (6) to eight (8) weeks from the cancellation date.


http://travel.rcitravel.com/includes/other/tandc.pdf
 
But I think I see the real problem. I started a car rental for a week to/from Miami airport. The amount "to be charged to credit card" for a standard size car is about $100 cheaper than on the rental company's own website (dollar.com), but "taxes and fees" is shown as 0.00.  

I'll bet when you pick up the car they'll ask you to pay taxes and fees at the desk.

*[FONT=&quot]Pricing Breakdown[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Average rate per day $24.84 USD [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Duration 7 day(s) [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Taxes and fees $0.00 USD [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]$173.90 [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]To be charged to credit card [/FONT]


----------



## HudsHut (May 22, 2016)

I see the total $213, the blue bar above the quote says it's the total price;
but I was also worried/skeptical when I saw the taxes and fees link show 0.00.

Either it's not able to break out the taxes and fees (not programmed correctly), or they're not included.

I will call in the travel company in the morning to learn what's up.


----------



## easyrider (May 23, 2016)

Yes, I have rented through the RCI portal for Hawaii. RCI reservation was with Alamo and included the free extra driver. I thought I was getting a mid-sized car and ended up with a Dodge Charger. 

On our last trip to Hawaii I canceled the RCI reservation by calling them up. Its not really RCI who has the reservation and you do need to input your card to get the reservation. I ended up using Costco about three weeks out.

Bill


----------



## HudsHut (May 23, 2016)

800-654-5000
x 5
x 2
x 3 car rental

Agent confirmed the price DOES include the taxes/fees, even though they are not broken out on the invoice.


----------



## HudsHut (May 25, 2016)

Cindy:
I tried to send you a thank you via pm, but your inbox is full.

I appreciate your having posted, and will report back whether it all works out.

Thank you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2016)

Just deleted some messages. 

When is your rental.  We need SNA 8/6 for a week.  We also need Maui for 2 weeks in August.  The prices are so much less.


----------



## slip (May 26, 2016)

Are the prices less now or less than what you usually pay. Through Costco I've been averaging $150 a week for a full size on Kauai pretty much any time of year I go. I don't go in the summer.


----------



## bobpark56 (May 26, 2016)

*When renting in Hawaii, it pays to check out autoslash.com*

When renting vehicle in Hawaii, it pays to check out autoslash.com. They found values for us with major agencies that were cheaper than what Costco offered.


----------



## Luanne (May 26, 2016)

bobpark56 said:


> When renting vehicle in Hawaii, it pays to check out autoslash.com. They found values for us with major agencies that were cheaper than what Costco offered.



I agree to check everywhere.  Personally we've never found anyone to beat Costco.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I agree to check everywhere.  Personally we've never found anyone to beat Costco.



We have used Costco almost exclusively in the past; however, to get a good deal, you really need to look constantly to get the car when the prices drop.  

I don't mind looking all of the time, it's worth it for a bargain car rental, but I rarely see minivans for a good deal, and we need two of those for our family of 11 in Anaheim.  

We are flying into SNA, unless I can get a better deal on Southwest to LAX before our trip.  The price is literally $200 per car lower on RCI.com.


----------



## bendadin (May 28, 2016)

I rented a minivan in September, an Elantra in February, and a minivan in April/May. I also have a 11 day car rental booked in September, all Orlando.

The one week minivan was around $270 at Alamo. The Elantra for one week was $125 at Costco. The 2 week minivan was $226 through Alamo and my upcoming 11 day is $178 at Alamo. 

Even when I check for a better rate for September, Costco is running much higher.


----------



## Julie2me (May 29, 2016)

I am new and I found your post as I was wondering the same thing. I searched on RCI for 2 week car rental on Oahu in July and it is half the price of all other quotes from Costco, SAMs, etc! Is there a catch? I have never rented a car before so I don't know what to think. Will they add on fees when I pick up the vehicle? It does say $0 under taxes/fees so I am assuming they will add that when I pick up the vehicle. Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2016)

Well, two of us have called, and it does include taxes and all fees.  

I talked to RCI yesterday because I had trouble booking online and wanted to know why.  My first question was exactly: are there additional fees when I pick up the car.  The answer: not unless you choose their optional services.  The prices include taxes/fees.

I think you have to use a Visa or Mastercard to book and not Amex.


----------



## bobpark56 (May 31, 2016)

*Costco, OK. But look at others, too.*



Luanne said:


> I agree to check everywhere.  Personally we've never found anyone to beat Costco.



Autoslash beat Costco for us on our first 3 tries. Then Hertz beat both of them on 2 out of 3 Hawaii rentals once we were within a month of our trip...and Hertz gave us free upgrades (booking through the USAA link).

So, yes...check Costco. But don't be a slave to it.


----------



## Luanne (May 31, 2016)

bobpark56 said:


> Autoslash beat Costco for us on our first 3 tries. Then Hertz beat both of them on 2 out of 3 Hawaii rentals once we were within a month of our trip...and Hertz gave us free upgrades (booking through the USAA link).
> 
> So, yes...check Costco. But don't be a slave to it.



I don't think I ever said to be a slave to Costco.  I just said that as long as I've gotten the lowest price possible through Costco, by continuing to check back, I haven't found anyone else to beat that price.


----------



## LisaRex (May 31, 2016)

Thanks to another Tugger (and I'm afraid I don't remember who to thank), I often book via the Chase Ultimate Rewards platform.  Usually their rates are very competitive, especially if you can use points or a combination of points and cash.


----------



## HudsHut (May 31, 2016)

My sister in law picked up the car she reserved thru RCI at Enterprise in Honolulu on Sat.
It was $213 total, paid in advance. Saved $150 over the Costco quote (pay later) for same car class, same dates.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 1, 2016)

I am cheap and a discount hunter but I don't think I would ever prepay for a car rental.

One time I rented a car through Costco and it was $8 plus tax for a brand new Passat. Obviously prices vary greatly but that is the cheapest I have ever gotten a car. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am cheap and a discount hunter but I don't think I would ever prepay for a car rental.



I have prepaid in the past with Priceline.  But I haven't used them in years for car rentals.


----------

